# Wanted: Horse Trailer near Ohio



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you checked out Eclipse Trailer's website? They're near Columbus but have a dealer called Diamond D trailer sales near Ravenna. I just ordered a brand new all aluminum 2-horse slant BP trailer from them for under $7k!! They're built pretty well from what I've heard too 

If you're going for new though, get it straight from Eclipse and just do the 2 1/2 hr drive down there to pick it up, they'll give you a much better deal than any trailer lot will!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Eclipse Aluminum Trailers | Bumper Pull Horse Trailers | Aluminum Horse Trailers Here's their website! Happy trailer shopping!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, I'll check out the site!

Edit: Hmm, do they make goosenecks? If we're buying new, we were going to try to find a 4-horse.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Although I don't know if they make 4 horse trailers, may just be 2 and 3 horse :/ But check it out anyway!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

If you can't find one in time for the hunter paces and mini trials to start, you could always hitch a ride with me and Sandie!  Our trailer will be here in 4 short weeks!!! (that is, only IF you horse is NOT a trailer destroyer!!)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the offer! I might have to take you up on that; Excel's very calm about being trailered ;-). We've found a few around here that might work, a 3horse Exiss with dressing room for 11k, and a 4horse Featherlite without DR for 10k, but we're undecided right now.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to hear  So is Sandie - she loads herself right up and has never pushed on, kicked, pawed at, or chewed on anyone's trailer that she's been in...even if you leave her in there for awhile. So I figured I could afford new with no consequences from her


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My guys aren't quite at the point of loading themselves, LOL. No trailer kickers or biters, though


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If I'll see anything on sale on my local forum I'll let you know! (it's MD though, but I saw you mentioned it as well).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Check out Craigslist as well...sometimes you can find a good deal on there, although the good ones never stick around for very long!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, KV. We have family in MD, so a trailer up that way could definitely be an option as we visit them regularly.

I've been searching HorseClicks mostly, with CL there's some good ones but too many POS trailers to weed through for my patience!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually have seen pretty big GN (definitely used, but doesn't look "crappy" (if you know what I mean :wink: )) off the road for sale about 2 or 3 weeks ago. If its still there I'll write down the number.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW, I havn't seen anything decent on CL (I'm looking for trailer as well, just 2H one). The one I liked the seller definitely lied about (that its all alum, and I know the brand, it doesn't make it in alum).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Thanks, KV. We have family in MD, so a trailer up that way could definitely be an option as we visit them regularly.
> 
> I've been searching HorseClicks mostly, with CL there's some good ones but too many POS trailers to weed through for my patience!


True but that's why you only look at the ones that are 5k our higher in price 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey equiniphile, I PMed you...


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

we just ordered a 2 horse slant with ramp (Eclipse) at the Equine Affair in Columbus. Will be ready in 4-6 weeks. Now we are looking for a truck to pull it with and a second horse for my hubby. The horse searching is the hardest part!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 2 horse slant eclipse coming from the manufacturer too!! excited!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We were going to go look at a big 3-horse Trailman with dressing room and mid-tack area on sunday, but needed the weight as it's all steel. They measured it to be more than our truck can pull, which is a bummer, since it was a great deal on it too.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoofprints, I don't remember seeing trailer tie hooks outside the trailer, I am sure they have them, did you notice them? Hubby just bought a 2004 Silverado 2500 last night so we will be all set! Now to find the right horse for him...that is the hardest part!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

garlicbunny said:


> Hoofprints, I don't remember seeing trailer tie hooks outside the trailer, I am sure they have them, did you notice them? Hubby just bought a 2004 Silverado 2500 last night so we will be all set! Now to find the right horse for him...that is the hardest part!


Yep they have one on each side, in the middle (where they're SAFE!)


----------

